# New member using Maximum Steel Viagra Alternative, Cialis Alternative



## whoneedscialis (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi!

I am new to this forum and the posts are quite informative. 

Here, I would like to share my experience with Viagra Alternative and Cialis Alternative that I have already started to use. I would also like to know yours if anyone of you have similar exp with such formula.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2013)

whoneedscialis, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## ashoprep1 (May 2, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## c4x (May 6, 2013)

Negged.


----------



## brazey (May 6, 2013)

Welcome​


----------

